# Looking for SS storage tank ideas



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

We have a SS storage tank that holds about 330 gallons. I want to add another one that will hold about the same amount. I have been trying to find used tanks and haven't found a good open top tank yet that will fit the bill. Anyone have any good ideas? We want to be able to clean it well and also fill drums. Here is the one we have now.

Thanks


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have round 300 gallon tank here near San Francisco that I will sell to you if you want to drive out and pick it up. Stainless steel, oldie but a goodie, steel round hoops top and bottom. Split galvanized loose cover. 2" threads, ball valve and guillotine valve.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone using an IBC tote for the same service?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

odfrank said:


> and guillotine valve.


Would that be a molasses gate? Never heard them called guillotine gates.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

Michael Palmer said:


> Would that be a molasses gate? Never heard them called guillotine gates.


Common industrial term for a square / round slide gate valve.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't the bee supply companies sell these tanks?


----------



## BuggyDMC (Oct 8, 2014)

Check with a local marine fuel tank manufacture most will make anything you need. I work with Best Fab out of Bartow FL, they make great tanks SS or AL for boats and love doing something different now and then. 

AC


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Michael Palmer said:


> Would that be a molasses gate? Never heard them called guillotine gates.



I see Dadant calls them a Perfection gate.

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/extracting/gates-valves


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Don't the bee supply companies sell these tanks?


Sure they can. I just don't want to spend more money than I have to. Saving up for that Hummerbee


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

You might have some luck with a used tank from a dairy or a brewery. If you get a large enough one, set your current one up as a settling tank and then pump it from there. You'd have flexibility with a jacketed tank.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Be aware that often the larger tanks are jacketed and have an oval clean out door instead of a removable lid. You should be able to find them surplus in the Midwest.

Crazy Roland


----------

